# 13 week old Carlos puppy



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a 13 week old puppy from Carlos X Nanda. Most of the puppies in this litter had excellent prey drive.........as you can see in these videos, this one does not.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FPekezCnpI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlp-JGVTyr8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxf43tKFEmo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HUz7tYc5qM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YPwR4II8ck


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry Mike,you can't win them all.
If you are looking to place him in a pet home i may know someone who might want him.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

jack van strien said:


> Sorry Mike,you can't win them all.
> If you are looking to place him in a pet home i may know someone who might want him.


Yeah that would be great, I think he will make a very good pet for an elderly lady or something. :wink:
But seriously, his prey drive is almost non existant, he loves to bite and has a lot af natural aggression for such a young puppy, but he will spit out the rag just to bite the decoy the first chance he gets. 
He is very forward, and is extremely easy to stimulate. In fact when he comes out of the kennel he loads up in drive (not prey drive) on the first person he sees with no stimulation needed. And he will fly across the room and bite anyone that I point him towards. not normal behavior, but he will be interesting to watch grow up. He is leaving for his new home Friday.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So your answer to that was to do drive building exercises with him ??

You are quite the trainer. HA HA DUMB ASS


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So your answer to that was to do drive building exercises with him ??
> 
> You are quite the trainer. HA HA DUMB ASS


My answer to what? I made this video to show the guy who is getting him Friday that the puppy has no prey drive. This video was done simply to let the guy see what the puppy is and how he behaves in the work.
Hey Jeff, tell me when I said I was a good trainer???


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

lol sucker says screw that rage i want LEG!


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So your answer to that was to do drive building exercises with him ??
> 
> You are quite the trainer. HA HA DUMB ASS


Geez... way to pick a fight buddy.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Mike, the female pup that I gave to my friend for Schutzhund recently acted similar when her club's helper first tried to work her. 

We start them in bite work with very little frustration training with the Belgian puppy cuff on and off the arm. She was probably around 3-4 months when I placed her with my friend for Schutzhund. The helper started with the rag on a string style playing like in your video which reminds me of how I play with my cats more than our puppies. Well, she was focused on him and not focusing on the "prey" object. The guy thought she had no drive. Then my friend told her son to go get the puppy sleeve and work the pup and the pup of course would run down and bite the arm as she was used to engaging the man and not playing with something being toss around on a rope. She really loved digging for the guy and this is what satisfied her, not a prey object.

Maybe this pup would respond to this type of training? Or, maybe not as from vids it's difficult to know and you know her better than any of us watching a vid.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is a good video demonstrating a very low threshold for frustration. Your stupid computer doesn't allow for you to upload more than a 1/4 of a second at a time, but that is what I see. 

I LOVE busting your balls. HA HA I think that you need to come to the seminar.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't get it Mike. Isn't this what you want? A pup saying I don't want to play games I came to work. Lil guy reminds me of Scrappy Doo. Or that lil chicken hawk that follows fog horn leg horn around.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> I don't get it Mike. Isn't this what you want? A pup saying I don't want to play games I came to work. Lil guy reminds me of Scrappy Doo. Or that lil chicken hawk that follows fog horn leg horn around.


It is not really that I mind it for a police dog, but I do prefer to see a puppy with more natural prey drive and less aggression at 13 weeks old. These lines always get serious as adults anyway, I would like to see him a little happier and less angry at this age. But he is leaving tomorrow so I cant do much to change him now.
I think Tommy will have fun with him, but he will be a challenge to train in sport work for sure.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He thinks that because the dog frustrates out of his mind the dog has no prey drive. LOL

The dog just wants the bigger moving thing to bite. It is not a more serious dog, and to just let the dog bite whatever he wants without some sort of structure is why I bust his balls about not being a trainer.

Nice puppy by the way.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> I don't get it Mike. Isn't this what you want? A pup saying I don't want to play games I came to work. Lil guy reminds me of Scrappy Doo. Or that lil chicken hawk that follows fog horn leg horn around.


I sure as hell would love this dog. Don't think Mike is disappointed, just saying the high prey for the traditional objects is not there, a dog like this can be taught that the MAN is his prey pretty easy though..

Should be a freaking monster when he's all growed up.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I only watched the first 3 videos, but I wouldn't say the pup lacks prey drive, just that it's focused on the man/suit. It's also more focused on what is moving, the rags tossed at it went "dead" when they hit the ground, but it was happy to take the rag in the second video. It dropped it as soon as it went dead and redirected back on the person, but at that point the person was the active thing. I've had pups like that, somewhere on YouTube I have video of Nexxus doing something similar at 4 months , and she has TONS of prey drive. The other pups I've seen it in have also had lots of prey drive, it was just focused more on the person then a rag or tug.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Every dog I've seen with this type of aggression at a young age has turned out to be a serious dog. Harder to calm them down in the work though. I think it is more of an expression of FIGHT.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for keeping me in mind Mike! Who is Tommy?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> He thinks that because the dog frustrates out of his mind the dog has no prey drive. LOL
> 
> The dog just wants the bigger moving thing to bite. It is not a more serious dog, and to just let the dog bite whatever he wants without some sort of structure is why I bust his balls about not being a trainer.
> 
> Nice puppy by the way.


I would never let a puppy just go down and bite whatever he wants normally. But I made this video for the guy who is getting him just to show him that this puppy is not like most 13 week old puppies. He has had zero bitework until the day I made this video, I wanted to show his raw character, with absolutley no previous work. I know in the videos it is hard to see, but he really does not have much prey drive at all. And he is and will be a very serious dog in the work. The dog will work fine as gets older Im sure.
I have seen a lot of puppies here, and almost all of them have more natural prey drive than this one, but I am still curious about seeing this one mature, something interesting about this litter that it hard to put my finger on.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Thanks for keeping me in mind Mike! Who is Tommy?


Dude, i told you a month ago I would sell him to you, gave you a price and never heard from you again.
I thought I must have offended you somehow when you did not get back to me.
Let me know when you want one, I have a super nice litter of 5 week old Malis here now form Hector and an Arko daughter.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I was waiting on video you were gonna send. I didn't want to bother you about it!


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

He sucks Mike, you should send him out my way.....oh wait, you ARE sending out my way! YES!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I was waiting on video you were gonna send. I didn't want to bother you about it!


I tried to describe him to you as accurately as I could. It is such a pain for me to make video. As an example I shot 5 videos yesterday afternoon of this puppy. Each video was around 30 seconds or less, and each video took over 30 minutes to load on youtube from my internet connection. We were finished training by 6 pm yesterday and it was after midnight before I got those 5 thirty second videos loaded. Almost easier for me not even to sell a dog than to make videos of them. LOL
Anyway Tim, let me know when you want a puppy and I will get you a nice one. I have several nice babies coming up now that I like so far.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Stephanie O'Brien said:


> He sucks Mike, you should send him out my way.....oh wait, you ARE sending out my way! YES!


Yeah, you will him soon enough. I had a couple Malinois females just like him, but with more prey drive. Those are the ones I was telling you about last month.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Can't you get sat service out there ??


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> Yeah, you will him soon enough. I had a couple Malinois females just like him, but with more prey drive. Those are the ones I was telling you about last month.


\\/ I'm excited to see him, he looks like a little devil :evil:

He'll be the first Carlos pup I see...


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Cant wait to see the vids on this one in about 6mnt,, I saw what the new handle has done w/ that arko son , YES THE A**HOLE ONE at 7mnths .. I think this carlos son will be pretty awsome
in his hands..
BTW my freind is a dumb ass for not getting him... lol

PS. Jeff you have to learn how to bust balls a little more tastefully(but then again you can't teach old f**** new tricks..Mike is not a dumb ass ,, the dog has tons of prey,, you r just going to use a big stuffed animal on a string to bring out the prey and maybe he wont bite you...:razz:


YEH love that pup


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Just curious what a sporting malinois breeder with pure french and belgian lines wants with a knpv dutchie?


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I think thats a very nice pup he is gonna be a really good one when hes older!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Just curious what a sporting malinois breeder with pure french and belgian lines wants with a knpv dutchie?


He already has an Arko X Djenna son that is now about 12 months old. He is doing a great job with that dog, and it is a very strong dog. He likes the challenge of working with a different type of dog than what is considered to the "norm" for the sport. I think he will do a great job with the puppy, as he has done a great job with the last one he got from me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Answer the satalite question dammit. LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Answer the satalite question dammit. LOL


sorry for the delay there sir! LOL
I have "wild blue" satalite internet............it sucks! It is no better than phone lines. There is rumor that next year we will actually get cable internet available where we live. =D>


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> This is a 13 week old puppy from Carlos X Nanda.


ah, so i see those puppy soundss of rage run in the family... LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> sorry for the delay there sir! LOL
> I have "wild blue" satalite internet............it sucks! It is no better than phone lines. There is rumor that next year we will actually get cable internet available where we live. =D>


Mike not trying to butt into your shit or anything but do you have Direct TV or Dish Network, I believe they both have internet. Two of my friends got the Direct TV internet and have played on their computers and its almost as fast as cable internet that I have here.


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Drew Peirce said:


> Just curious what a sporting malinois breeder with pure french and belgian lines wants with a knpv dutchie?


I dont think the person getting the puppy has much interest in breeding, he just loves really nice working dogs.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

It may depend on where you live. Here we have Wild Blue and it is very slow. I know some people who also have wild blue and they are happy with it. I have a new computer but still it is slow to the point that I just cant deal with it.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Stephanie>


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

I love sarcasm Drew....thanks


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mike, Do you have AT&T up there? I hear it's not too bad. My friend in Princeton uses Fronteirnet.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Mike, Do you have AT&T up there? I hear it's not too bad. My friend in Princeton uses Fronteirnet.


Good point Howard alot of people have cell phone company wireless cards that I guess you plug into a port on your computer.


----------



## Maria Janota (Sep 24, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> This is a 13 week old puppy from Carlos X Nanda. Most of the puppies in this litter had excellent prey drive.........as you can see in these videos, this one does not.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FPekezCnpI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlp-JGVTyr8
> ...


Is it the same one that `killed` the cat :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5HjWMiQIOU&feature=related ?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

NO, the cat killer was not pictured in the video you posted, but it was in that litter. The puppy in this thread was the red collar male, the angry one in the video you just posted was a purple collar female. Actually there are many puppies in this litter who are very angry, but most of them have much better prey drive than the one in this thread.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Impressive puppy (puppies really) and it will be interesting to see how he grows up.


----------



## Maria Janota (Sep 24, 2009)

I like them all, but the red collar male... Feels like you just sold my dog to a stranger. It hurts ](*,)

I`ll be waiting for updates on him


----------

